# Honda Eu3000is



## PaulG (Jul 12, 2020)

Brand new. Electric start with no problems. However, no power to any of the three outlets. Ay recommendations?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

PaulG said:


> Brand new. Electric start with no problems. However, no power to any of the three outlets. Ay recommendations?


Have you tried resetting the push button breaker above each outlet?


----------



## PaulG (Jul 12, 2020)

I took the cover off and checked the internal fuse = OK.

The push button breaker buttons above each outlet are 'in,' so when I push them there is no give. They appear 'loose' in the sense that there is some play in both buttons. Its not like they are pushed in to a solid, firm position. 

Thanks and any other ideas?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Is the Output Indicator LED lit? If not, it's likely DoA. If it is lit, it's likely the output circuit breakers as mentioned above.

Is the ECO switch on? If so, try it with ECO turned off. Perhaps it's not throttling up correctly.


----------



## PaulG (Jul 12, 2020)

This is a brand new generator. It started the first time. The green indicator light is on. Oil is topped off.
Just no power to any of the outlets. I've toggled the eco throttle on/off, but seems to make no difference.
I double-checked my extension cords and tools. They run fine with my Honda 2000.
Wonder if there are loose internal connections. I thought about puling off entire shroud, but stopped myself before I created any more problems. I guess I will have to take to authorized dealer. Unfortunately, that's about 100 miles from where generator is sitting. Any other ideas are welcomed. Thanks


----------



## PaulG (Jul 12, 2020)

Can I replace the output circuit breakers?
If so, how would I go about this?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on a new honda gen set as dead ??, run it back to the dealer!
taking any thing apart will void the warranty.

first things first.
is this a plain 3000i or a 3000i with wheels handy version?

try a 7 amp 110 vac hand grinder plugged in direct to the generator.

who was the dealer?
was this new in the box never opened?
or was it out of the box by the dealer?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

He's fallen off the edge of the earth. Would be nice to know what the issue/remedy was! Dutchy


----------

